

SAIC job posting for 'XKEYSCORE Systems Engineer' - hendzen
http://jobs.saic.com/job/Columbia-XKEYSCORE-Systems-Engineer-Job-MD-21044/2679775/

======
duskwuff
Now just shows up as "Our Site is being Updated". (By a team of guys who just
rolled up in identical business suits, no doubt.)

~~~
ethomson
Your cynicism was unfounded and the update was legitimate - the job
advertisement remains.

~~~
ds206
However, the word "XKEYSCORE" has been removed.

